# R.I.P George Carlin



## talks (Jun 23, 2008)

Just read the absolutely sad news of this great mans passing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comedian George Carlin dies at 71 - Celebrities - MSNBC.com


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 23, 2008)

What. I didn't see this coming. Very talented, truthful, comedian.


----------



## Janice (Jun 23, 2008)

*Goodbye, George Carlin*






 George Carlin passed this evening. One of the greatest satirical minds of our century. I'm gutted, Ian and I LOVED this man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comedian George Carlin dies at 71 - Celebrities - MSNBC.com


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't believe it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was amazing. This seriously makes me sad


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Goodbye, George Carlin*

He was a true talent and will be missed.  Makes me so sad.  71 is way too young.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh no!  He was great!

I was just watching one of his specials on HBO!  I love his "private part" jokes!  lmao


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 23, 2008)

omggggg i am SO shocked to hear this! that's horrible, he was really talented. =(


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 23, 2008)

I just watched a video of his on you tube about a month ago.  

I am in shock by his sudden death.


----------



## Jennybella (Jun 23, 2008)

aw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joes gunna be really sad when I tell him


----------



## aziajs (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!  People are dropping like flies lately.  My God.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 23, 2008)

I remember him being really popular in the 70's.  I had all his albums and memorized them and so did some of my friends.  He was edgy in the 70's but rather tame by today's comedic standards. I'll really miss Carlin.


----------



## concertina (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG! That is nuts! Totally out of the blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was such a great comedian...


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2008)

That is so sad!  He was hilarious and he will be greatly missed.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 23, 2008)

I am so sad. Brain Droppings is one of my favorite books.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 23, 2008)

*A man who wasn't afraid to say the TRUTH in front of the whole world. A rare man, for sure. I suspect he was also a very good man, with a heart of gold. I'll miss his sarcasm..I love sarcastic humor, and there aren't many who are as truly great at it as Carlin was....A sad day*.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 23, 2008)

shut up! you have got to be kidding me, i just knew he would outlive all of us with his seven dirty words. his comedy was always right on time and genuinely funny.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2008)

GODDAMMIT!!!! 
When I heard this I felt like I got punched in the stomach.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 30, 2008)

It's very sad. He had such talent and humor.
He's really going to be missed.


----------

